# Karen" Leaves Notes Complaining About Woman’s Decorations, Woman replies By Adding Even More



## Prairie dog (Dec 20, 2020)

Karen" Leaves Notes Complaining About Woman’s Decorations, Woman replies By Adding Even More​

https://www.boredpanda.com/christmas-gorgoyle-statue-karen-complain/?


----------



## jujube (Dec 20, 2020)

Luckily my neighbors have a sense of humor, because my plastic flamingos in the front yard are wearing Santa Claus hats, bows around their necks and blinking red noses.


----------



## Remy (Dec 21, 2020)

I wouldn't get into a battle with someone over this kind of thing. Though the originator of this had no business doing so. I didn't read it all and don't know if was a house, apartment or condo setting.


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 21, 2020)

*Gargoyles* are said to protect what they guard from any *evil* or harmful spirits
Pity they can't protect from nosey neighbours


----------



## win231 (Dec 21, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> *Gargoyles* are said to protect what they guard from any *evil* or harmful spirits
> Pity they can't protect from nosey neighbours


Yes, I have several Gargoyles I use to protect me from evil.

Well....uh.....that & a few Glocks.......


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yes, I have several Gargoyles I use to protect me from evil.
> 
> Well....uh.....that & a few Glocks.......


Cool you should have one gargoyle holding a glock. Empty, firing pin removed of course. 
Great decor.


----------



## Remy (Dec 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yes, I have several Gargoyles I use to protect me from evil.
> 
> Well....uh.....that & a few Glocks.......


I say good for you. Myself, guns scare me but I'm all for the law abiding having them if they want.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2020)

Prairie dog said:


> Karen" Leaves Notes Complaining About Woman’s Decorations, Woman replies By Adding Even More​
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/christmas-gorgoyle-statue-karen-complain/?


Very funny read!  Thanks.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 22, 2020)

I loved it!


----------

